# Drywall primer and tape showing through



## Arttart (Sep 15, 2011)

Sanded it down like I'm suppose to and it looked fine but after I primed the wall and I can see the tape line  is there anyway to fix this easily?


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

It's really hard to say...Are you seeing the actual parallel lines of the tape, or the lines of the sanded down joint compound? If the former, then you did not properly apply enough joint compound. If you did all the coats properly, including the right amount of primer on the walls, then your finish coat should cover it just fine. A more complete description of the steps you used will probably allow folks to give you a more accurate answer.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The lines you are seeing are depressed...is that correct?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like it needs another coat of mud....


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

this is an old thread, the OP has probably moved on? only one post, never a follow up.

its quite normal to see taped and finished areas after priming/painting. as the primer/paint soaks into different materials and dries in stages. when all is completely dry it was most likely fine.


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

coupe said:


> this is an old thread, the OP has probably moved on? only one post, never a follow up.
> 
> its quite normal to see taped and finished areas after priming/painting. as the primer/paint soaks into different materials and dries in stages. when all is completely dry it was most likely fine.


what about screw holes? my screw holes were flat before priming now i can see the depressions; not all of them but quite a few. 

Also, I'm having the tape problem too....I just primed and I can see a few of the tape outline showing through the primer. I did apply three coats sanded them down and they were smooth, could not see the tape at all but now i can see them. :furious: I was thinking of skim coating over the primer to hide them or would it be advisable to just paint and it will be all okay?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

aigsrone said:


> what about screw holes? my screw holes were flat before priming now i can see the depressions; not all of them but quite a few.
> 
> Also, I'm having the tape problem too....I just primed and I can see a few of the tape outline showing through the primer. I did apply three coats sanded them down and they were smooth, could not see the tape at all but now i can see them. :furious: I was thinking of skim coating over the primer to hide them:yes: or would it be advisable to just paint and it will be all okay?:no::no:


 
1)yes:thumbsup:

2) no


----------



## aigsrone (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm guessing the same for the screw holes. 

I'm baffled why this happened. I meticulously went over all seams and screw holes and before primer they were perfect. but not so after priming. :furious:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

aigsrone said:


> I'm guessing the same for the screw holes.
> 
> I'm baffled why this happened. I meticulously went over all seams and screw holes and before primer they were perfect. but not so after priming. :furious:


 
1) yes, the holes will shrink, they always need 2 coats, at least


----------

